# Visual Studio 2005 SP1



## Kurt (27 Dezember 2006)

für GROSS Paket und auch Express.

zum Download Einstiegspunkt:
*HIER*


----------



## Kurt (7 März 2007)

*Visual Studio 2005 SP1 für Vista*

es gibt nun für Visual Studio 2005 ein SP1 für Jene die mit VS2005 unter Vista entwickeln.
*HIER*


----------

